# R&C Speedway/ASSCC Fundraising schedule for 2021-2022



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

*R&C Speedway/ASSCC Presents

Racing Dates 2021-2022
Classes in Order of Racing *

Tentative schedule as of 2-14-2021

10-16-2021 5:30pm to 7.30pm, On The Hill 320 Practice. $5.00 Pit Pass

10-30-2021 5:30 Special Race not part of Friends series.
On The Hill 320
Event Presented by 
Avon
Independent sales representative
Cheriel Stuber
www.youravon.com/cstuber
Wize Woman Wellness
www.mobile-reikiunit.com
Track opens at 2:00 Pm. Inspection opens at 3:35 Pm and closes at 5:20 Pm, Racing 5:30Pm
Special Race*: *On the Hill 320* for *Old Time Modified* (Reading Mods) + 360 Sprints​*Weather Make up November-6- 2021 2:00 Pm Open, Race at 5:30 Pm.
\
11-13-2021, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2020 Points) 25 Laps ^
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2020 Points) 30 Laps ^
Midget 15 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2021 Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2021 Points) 30 Laps
*

*11-6-2021 5:30pm to 7.30pm, Waiting On Spring 320 Practice. $5.00 Pit Pass
If this date is used for On The Hill 320 Make up, 
Practice will be right after feature.

11-20-2021 5:30 Pm Special Race not part of Friends series.
Waiting On Spring 320
Event Presented by 
Perennial Gardens
Native and Edible Nursery
www.perennialgardens.name
717-275-5725
Track opens at 2:00Pm. Inspection opens at 4:35Pm and closes at 5:20Pm, Racing 5:30Pm
Special Race* *Waiting On Spring 320*: *For Open BB Dirt Modified, + Open 358 Modified
*​*Weather Make up December 04- 2021 2:00 Pm Open Race at 5:30 Pm


11-27-2021, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2020 Points) 25 Laps ^
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2020 Points) 30 Laps ^
Silver Crown 20 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2021 Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2021 Points) 30 Laps
Awards presented for 2019-2020 point Champions*

*12-11-2021, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps**
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
Street Stock 17 Laps

1-8-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps**
Spec BB Modified, 20 Laps

1-22-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
Wingless Sprints 20 Laps, 1/24 Super Sprint practice

2-5-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 25 Laps (DBL Points)***
*Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 30 Laps
Super Sportsman 15 Laps

2-19-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps (DBL Points)**
Street Stock 17 Laps (1/32) Spec 358 mod practice.

3-5-2022, 3.30PM
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions-Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
(1/32) Spec 358 Modified, 20 laps, 1/24 Super Sprint practice




3-19-2022, 3.30PM
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions-Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
1/24 Super Sprint 20Laps, Spec BB Modified 20 Laps

Friends & Family make ups if needed. 4-2-2022 or 4-16-2022, 3:30Pm

Nine races with one drop for eight race series.

Friends & Family Doors open at 3:30 Pm.
Inspection opens at 4:00Pm, Closes at 4:45Pm, Racing 5:00Pm
** = Time trials, heats. (All qualify) 

*Practice and Features only unless posted differently.

^ For 2020 points. 
Only racers that raced in 2019-2020 series are eligible for 2019-2020 points 
Anyone can race but no points will be awarded towards championship.
This is to be fair for racers who supported us before Covi-19..

Race Information 717-982-0191








Program/Racing Schedule


Updated as of 11-11-22 Fundraising race schedule. Downloadable document at bottom of page.



awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com




*
*Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC
711 Pine Hill Road, Hummelstown Pa 17036
717-566-2514*.*, Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC.
*​ 
© 2014-2021 Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc​* 
*


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

* 
R&C Speedway/ASSCC Presents*
The* Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions*
_Friends & Family Racing Series 2021-2022_
*Presented By:
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions. LLC 
717-566-2514*.*, Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC.*​


*R&C Speedway/ASSCC would like to welcome back Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions for the second year supporting our fundraising races.*
We will be racing Saturday evenings starting in November and finishing up in March with a weather make up dates.
We are going to run three divisions 360 Sprints and Old Time Modified that will race for points and the championship hardware.
The third class will rotate every race and will be for fun.
*Nine *races with *one* drop for _eigh_t race series.
This year we have added some special races see schedule and general rules for race information.
The proceeds from this racing series will benefit ASSCC, to support and promote their programs for the intellectually disabled children and adults.

*The 360 Sprint and Old Time Modified point champions
Will receive a beautiful
8" x10" Wall Plaques for 360 sprint and Old Time Modified 1st Place 
6"x8" Wall Plaques for 360 sprint and Old Time Modified, 2nd place. 
4"x6" Wall Plaques for 360 sprint and Old Time Modified, 3rd Place *
*3" x 4*_" Box Plaques for positions 4 to 8_

*Entry Donation is $10.00 including pit pass.



Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Provides. 
*
*Our Energy Solutions:*
Absolute currently offers solar PV and solar hot water installation. We install Generac stand by generators. As a Generac dealer, we can help you determine the best size generator to meet your energy needs. For your free, no obligation estimates go to* Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC*
*Choosing the Best Products:*
We believe in bringing you the best product possible. Because of this, we use Enphase products. Enphase is committed to making quality energy products that employ state-of-the-art technology to bring you a new class of advanced solar energy solutions.

*Testimonial:*
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions did an outstanding job. From the initial contact and meeting, they presented top-notch professionalism. Their interest in finding the right solution for my installation was evident from the beginning. I was offered complete access to their installation manager to ask any questions, and arrange the schedules so that it worked best for everyone. Their office manager updated contracts repeatedly without as much as a pause. The Installation occurred on time, and in a clean, mannerly fashion with very friendly installation team willing to answer any question I may have had.. Again afterwards, they contacted me to arrange training and to allow me to ask any further questions. Nothing compliments a good product like great service!







* 


R&C Speedway/ ASSCC Presents*
The* Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions*
_Friends & Family Racing Series 2021-2022_
*Presented By:
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions. LLC 
717-566-2514*.*, Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC.*

*Classes in Order of Racing **​*Tentative schedule as of 2-14-2021
11-13-2021, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2020 Points) 25 Laps ^
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2020 Points) 30 Laps ^
Midget 15 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2021 Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2021 Points) 30 Laps

11-27-2021, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2020 Points) 25 Laps ^
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2020 Points) 30 Laps ^
Silver Crown 20 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (2021 Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (2021 Points) 30 Laps
Awards presented for 2019-2020 point Champions
*

*12-11-2021, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps**
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
Street Stock 17 Laps

1-8-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solution 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps**
Spec BB Modified, 20 Laps

1-22-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
Wingless Sprints 20 Laps, 1/24 Super Sprint practice

2-5-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 25 Laps (DBL Points)***
*Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 30 Laps
Super Sportsman 15 Laps

2-19-2022, 3:30Pm
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps (DBL Points)**
Street Stock 17 Laps (1/32) Spec 358 mod practice.



3-5-2022, 3.30PM
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions-Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
(1/32)Spec 358 Modified, 20 laps, 1/24 Super Sprint practice

3-19-2022, 3.30PM
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions-Old Time Modified (Points) 25 Laps
Absolute* *Solar and Energy Solutions 360 Sprints (Points) 30 Laps
1/24 Super Sprint 20Laps, Spec BB Modified 20 Laps

Friends & Family make ups if needed. 4-2-2022 or 4-16-2022, 3:30Pm

Nine races with one drop for eight race series.

Friends & Family Doors open at 3:30 Pm. Inspection opens at 4:00Pm, Closes at 4:45Pm, Racing 5:00Pm
** = Time trials, heats. (All qualify) 

*Practice and Features only unless posted differently.

^ For 2020 points. 
Only racers that raced in 2019-2020 series are eligible for 2019-2020 points 
Anyone can race but no points will be issued towards championship.
This is to be fair for racers who supported us before Covi-19..

Race Information 717-982-0191








Program/Racing Schedule


Updated as of 11-11-22 Fundraising race schedule. Downloadable document at bottom of page.



awarenessspeedwayslotcarclub.weebly.com




*
*Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC
711 Pine Hill Road, Hummelstown Pa 17036
717-566-2514*.*, Absolute Solar and Energy Solutions, LLC.
*​ 
© 2014-2021 Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club, Inc​


----------



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wanted to do a update. My recovery was very slow at first. Things have finally calmed down and I am moving forward with less complications. We plan on reopening ASSCC in the middle of September to our intellectually disabled friends and opening up the track for scheduled practice.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Hope everthing is going well and you were able to reopen. 
🤙


----------

